# New Tank



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Just bought my "master test kit"

ammonia = .5ppm

PH = 8

nitrate = 0ppm

Do I just need to give my guppies more time??? Since there is traces of ammonia.... BB will eventually develop correct??? Tank has been up... 3 days are these ratings normal???


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

ALSO my water has a very very strong fish odor...


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

thats what my tank smelled like the first week it was cycling so the smel is normal, it went away after a few days


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

How big is your tank and how many guppies are in it??


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

40gal tank with 10 guppies. but pieces of decoration already had bacteria on them when I put them in the tank... cause they came out of my other tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

are these water conditions normal???


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

For a new tank yes


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

how many weeks would you say I am from fully cycling???


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Be patient grasshopper


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Be patient grasshopper


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

if the ammo hasn't turned into nitrite yet then its not ready. I have been cycling my tank scene the beginning of January. (due to a small error on my part. =]) do it right one time so you dont have issues down the road.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

c_granger21 said:


> how many weeks would you say I am from fully cycling???


About a month. One thing im concerned about is 10 guppies isn't that big of an ammonia source so you probably won'testablish a ton of bacteria as its not needed to support a few guppies so you could go through a mini cycle if you add a larger ammonia source (a piranha) as you would have to establish more bacteria


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

So.... I can get my piranha??? And he will cycle the tank for me??? I thought I shouldnt get him because the tank is not established yet...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No, what Sean was saying is that you should either add more fish or go with a different ammonia source to cycle your tank because the bio load of 10 guppies is nothing compared to the bio load of a piranha -- If you cycle your tank for the bio load of 10 guppies and then add a piranha, you won't have adequate bacteria to handle the increase in bio load and you will essentially be starting a new cycle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Alright thanks a lot for help... going to go buy more guppies tomorrow... After it is cycled... and has these million guppies in there after all this breeding.. My ruby red isnt going to have a anxiety attack dropping him in there???


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I wouldn't think so, but the guppies probably aren't gonna like him....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

c_granger21 said:


> Alright thanks a lot for help... going to go buy more guppies tomorrow... After it is cycled... and has these million guppies in there after all this breeding.. My ruby red isnt going to have a anxiety attack dropping him in there???


 He will have food when you drop him in there.


----------

